

Guerilla Tactics on Finding A Decision Maker - scottbrit
http://life-longlearner.com/how-to-find-a-decision-maker-part-1/

======
ims
I won't go so far as to call this unethical, but this is basic social
engineering. You're tricking somebody into violating the normal "flow" of
external communications into the company. This may end up hurting that person
if, say, they are identified as the reason that some random person schmoozed
their way onto the phone with a busy higher-up.

------
Alex3917
Great post. I'm definitely going to have to go back and read your archive of
sales advice.

